# Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible in Pre-Sale



## DMcFadden (Aug 26, 2014)

Pre-Orders are now open for the Reformation Heritage Study Bible (KJV)!

A Study Bible to Feed Your Soul . . .

Thoughts for personal and family devotions for every chapter
Three dozen articles on how to live the Christian life
Guidance on how to experience the truths of the Bible
A Study Bible to Instruct Your Mind . . .

Thousands of study notes with integrated cross-references
Introductions to each section and every book of the Bible
Classic Bible text with explanations of difficult words
More than fifty articles on key Christian teachings
Concordance, color maps, daily reading plan, and more!
A Study Bible to Discover Your Roots . . .

Overview of twenty centuries of church history
Ancient creeds, confessions, and catechisms with introductions

http://www.heritagebooks.org/categories/rhb-publications/bibles.html

http://kjvstudybible.org/


----------



## Andres (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like an excellent resource! I just finished discussing with my wife which version we should pre-order!


----------



## LeeD (Aug 26, 2014)

I grabbed the hardback edition.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 3, 2014)

Genuine leather version for me.


----------



## KMK (Sep 3, 2014)

I have been recommending this Bible to others, but I don't think I will buy one for myself because the specifications say that the font is only 9.8! Can that be right?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 3, 2014)

That's almost 10 point.  But 10 point in one face can read smaller than 10 point in another because of variance in x-height. If they have real samples of the text I would print it out at real size and see if it is too painful or not.


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 3, 2014)

Here are PDF sample pages ; http://heritagebooktalk.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/KJV-sample-booklet.pdf


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 3, 2014)

The bible text looks okay (9.8 is pretty close to the 9.5 bottom for body text); the notes are small; sans serif helps in that regard I think.


----------



## Claudiu (Sep 3, 2014)

Excellent. I've been waiting a while for this!


----------

